# Riptide Ulterra



## slow motion (Jun 30, 2021)

Been wanting a Riptide Ulterra for a while now. The auto stow and deploy really interests me as I am usually by myself and have to face the fact that my balance isn't what it once was. If there was a 12 volt option I would have already had one. It's the weight of 2 more batteries that I don't want. I believe my little skiff would be fine with less thrust. Though when was less power the answer to anything. Online reviews have several complaints about issues with the stow and deploy function. Believe it to be more of an isolated thing but wondering what others experience might be. Also is there something specific to aid in not having those issues. Wash down well but what else? Maybe spray with a waterproofing agent? Definitely getting one shortly just would like some real world feedback.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 30, 2021)

My 36 V has never failed to do what it is supposed to do.
 I had some issues early on thinking it was losing its spot lock when I was under a bridge. Then again in the surf. Then one day it failed to stow on me and I had to use the emergency stow procedure. That was a pain but in trying to fix it I realized that the power plug was losing contact in the receptacle. I bent the prongs around a little bit so they would have some more friction and hold tighter and never had another problem.
 After over 2 and a 1/2 years, I think the battery life in my remote control is diminishing a little. Just have to keep a charging cable on board now. If that battery went flat I could still control the unit with my Humminbird.
 No other trolling motor would do for me right now...


----------



## slow motion (Jun 30, 2021)

Thanks brother.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 30, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Thanks brother.


Slayer has a 24V...
 I don't think he's had any issues with it either.


----------



## slow motion (Jun 30, 2021)

Btw. Scallop season opens in St Marks tomorrow morning. I'm not a fan of getting out of the boat myself but my better half she sure does love her some scallops. So maybe Jerry Reed needs to add another verse to the song because we are southbound and down. Good luck day anybody and everybody hitting the water tomorrow.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 30, 2021)

I went with the terrova because I didn’t  want the self deploy issues I’d read about but I will say it was  one of the best purchases  I’ve ever made. I can’t imagine fishing without one now.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jun 30, 2021)

My Motorguide do XI5 is shot it’s a 2017. Never had a motorguide before and will never again. If you can find a trolling motor right now you better buy it. I’ve been all over looking for a 36v 72” shaft. No luck so far anywhere. I’m scared of the auto deploy so I want to stay with the Terrova. I’ve had 2 with no issues. If I could find a rhodan I think I’d like to try 1.


----------



## nc dawg (Jun 30, 2021)

I ordered a riptide ulterra April 12 and the last thing I heard about it was I should get it around July the 30? I shore hope so,glad I didn’t sell my XI5 and will prolly hang it up in the shed for a backup.crazy!


----------



## slow motion (Jul 1, 2021)

Side note. Won't be in the boat tomorrow. Waiting on a tow truck in Columbus. After stopping for gas made it about a mile and the truck shut off. Not new but haven't had this one long. First trip over 100 miles from home. Not sure if I got bad fuel or if an issue with the truck. Oh well. Did find this at the pump.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 1, 2021)

No idea what it is. Hair is reddish brown.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 1, 2021)

Still waiting on a tow truck. That roadside assistance company with several A's in their name may need to change them to F's


----------



## oops1 (Jul 1, 2021)

Hope you ain’t in south columbus at that hour


----------



## slow motion (Jul 1, 2021)

oops1 said:


> Hope you ain’t in south columbus at that hour


Nah. On Martha Berry hwy about 6 miles past 185. Cuts through part of the base. They train Army Ranger here. Safe as in your momma's arms. Still here by the way. Finally around 4am they informed me you can't get a long distance tow at night. So we caught a few z's in the truck. Would have been nice if they had told me when I first called at 11:45. Would have had it towed to a motel until this morning but hey who doesn't love an adventure.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 1, 2021)

Dang, that sucks. Hope it works out for y’all.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 1, 2021)

oops1 said:


> Dang, that sucks. Hope it works out for y’all.


We'll be fine. Wrecker is here now


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Side note. Won't be in the boat tomorrow. Waiting on a tow truck in Columbus. After stopping for gas made it about a mile and the truck shut off. Not new but haven't had this one long. First trip over 100 miles from home. Not sure if I got bad fuel or if an issue with the truck. Oh well. Did find this at the pump.View attachment 1088374



I do believe that`s a black bear claw.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 1, 2021)

Gonna get it home. Sleep a little more and try again.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 1, 2021)

I thought it might be. Didn't want to sound stupid. Funny thing is though it was laying on the elevated curb around the gas pumps at the raceway  gas station in Columbus right by 185 on Martha Berry highway. My wife put it in a ziplock bag. Will take a few more pictures when I get home.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2021)

slow motion said:


> I thought it might be. Didn't want to sound stupid. Funny thing is though it was laying on the elevated curb around the gas pumps at the raceway  gas station in Columbus right by 185 on Martha Berry highway. My wife put it in a ziplock bag. Will take a few more pictures when I get home.




Somebody probably had it in their pocket and lost it.


----------



## brunofishing (Jul 1, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Gonna get it home. Sleep a little more and try again.


Complete Tire & Service will be the best place to take it from where your at there top notch. right down from where your at.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 1, 2021)

brunofishing said:


> Complete Tire & Service will be the best place to take it from where your at there top notch. right down from where your at.


Thanks for the tip. Will keep that in mind for another day.  Thought about doing that and renting a car and heading on. Decided to have it towed to Cumming to our normal guy.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 1, 2021)

2 hours sleep, caffeined up, and once again southbound and down.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 1, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Slayer has a 24V...
> I don't think he's had any issues with it either.


Nope. I LOVE MY ULTERRA! And I'll never, ever, ever, not have one!

Sure makes for launching the boat easier too. I sling it off and spot lock it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 1, 2021)

I'll also add that I've got a few buddies with the Ulterra and they've never had an issue with theirs.

Just follow the manual, check your belt tension and keep your shaft lubed. I also keep my head unit strapped down so it doesn't bounce around a lot while I'm pulling the boat. Certain sections of I-75 puts a beating on your boat trailer!

@slow motion you won't regret putting one on your skiff!

Good luck in St Marks!


----------



## slow motion (Jul 1, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll also add that I've got a few buddies with the Ulterra and they've never had an issue with theirs.
> 
> Just follow the manual, check your belt tension and keep your shaft lubed. I also keep my head unit strapped down so it doesn't bounce around a lot while I'm pulling the boat. Certain sections of I-75 puts a beating on your boat trailer!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice my friend. Hoping for good weather and calm seas for a few days. If not then hoping for good food and cold beer for a few days.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

Looks like the waves are up a little and the beach truck has a dead battery this morning. Still gonna try and get her on a few scallops in a bit.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

Well it got a little wet hooking up the boat in the rain but Rocky's came through


----------



## Wire Nut (Jul 2, 2021)

I’ve had Ulterra and Terrovas. Never had an issue with the Ulterra. I’d have one now but can’t find one 60” long for my center console. Both are solid motors and they have 10 speeds so if you think it’s too much power turn it down. Nice to have the power when you need it


----------



## watermedic (Jul 2, 2021)

My son just bought me one for Father's Day. I have to say that I am impressed.

I have 2 Terrovas, a 12 volt and a 24 volt. The 24 volt has given me a few issues.

Hopefully the Ulterra will be worry free.

Oh, he ordered it through Cabelas and it was here in less than a week!


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

watermedic said:


> My son just bought me one for Father's Day. I have to say that I am impressed.
> 
> I have 2 Terrovas, a 12 volt and a 24 volt. The 24 volt has given me a few issues.
> 
> ...


Was planning on ordering from Bass Pro so same. No rush . Probably won't get around to installing until late winter though. Too many good things to do for now.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 5, 2021)

Been out of stock in-store for awhile but last week could order and have it shipped to the store. Went to order today and now out of stock to ship as well. Oh well no rush. Boat wasn't originally wired for one anyway so I need to do that first.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 15, 2021)

I have a Key West Stealth with a poling platform on the back (I don’t carry the pole, but I do have a back rest and I’ll get up there when in shallow coves and creeks at the coast. Will deploy and run my Ulterra for hours while I”m standing on that platform fishing). 

I absolutely love it. Totally changed my fishing enjoyment at the coast.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 16, 2021)

After some research I chose Rhodan and got the 12 volt.

Most of what I've heard about the various auto deploy/stow units is that this where the problems usually lie - the auto deploy and stow - which are awesome features of anyone can get them right.

Been please with the Rhodan - fishing inshore and nearshore mainly.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 16, 2021)

Rich M said:


> Most of what I've heard about the various auto deploy/stow units is that this where the problems usually lie - the auto deploy and stow - which are awesome features of anyone can get them right.


I had some challenges on the stow side when I first got the Ulterra. Even to the point on one trip I drove from St George Island to Valdosta to get my fashioned hand controlled trolling motor and re-mounted it on the boat. I had to carry the Ulterra to the shop to be fixed.

Carried it to the guy in Moultrie and in about 3 minutes he had it running right (I think my inexperience with using the motor caused the problems).

That’s been 3 summers ago. I haven’t had any problems with it since. And I truly do love it (also between the Ulterra (Spot Lock) and my Power Pole I don’t think I’ve touched an anchor in years).


----------



## slow motion (Jul 17, 2021)

Bubba_1122 said:


> I had some challenges on the stow side when I first got the Ulterra. Even to the point on one trip I drove from St George Island to Valdosta to get my fashioned hand controlled trolling motor and re-mounted it on the boat. I had to carry the Ulterra to the shop to be fixed.
> 
> Carried it to the guy in Moultrie and in about 3 minutes he had it running right (I think my inexperience with using the motor caused the problems).
> 
> That’s been 3 summers ago. I haven’t had any problems with it since. And I truly do love it (also between the Ulterra (Spot Lock) and my Power Pole I don’t think I’ve touched an anchor in years).



In order to avoid the same issue could you tell me what the issue was and how you think you caused it.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 17, 2021)

slow motion said:


> In order to avoid the same issue could you tell me what the issue was and how you think you caused it.


Honestly don’t really remember specifically - I think I tried to force the motor when it locked up rather than follow the reset instructions (I keep that manual in the boat now).

Motor ended up locked up half way up and tilted at a 45 degree angle.  I took the bracket off and laid the Ulterra in the floor of the boat (have a removeable bracket).

Something had happened to the black band that runs the motor up and down. Again, for him it was a quick and easy fix.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 20, 2021)

Ordered an Ulterra. ?Was due to be delivered on Wednesday. Last FedEx shipping update was Tuesday morning when it left Ocala Florida. Now the delivery date is ? Tracking says it is possibly delayed. ?Been contemplating this purchase for over a year. Guess I can wait a little longer.


----------



## Seanote (Aug 20, 2021)

My brother has been trying to buy one since March.  He still has no idea when it will arrive.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 21, 2021)

It's getting closer. Now in Braselton. Glad it was free 2 day shipping 'cause it's now day 5 and counting. I need to work on my patience I suppose. Still gotta fish wire under the deck as it wasn't prewired for a trolling motor. Think I will order the quick removal mounting plate also.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 21, 2021)

Those are nice trolling motors!   I would like to have one but I'll use my power drive til it quits I guess. Plus I just dropped enough on a 10 foot talon that I can't justify it lol.   And yeah..... Fed ex suxxxxx!   They never get the package to you on the original target date


----------



## Seanote (Aug 21, 2021)

I ran out of gas the other day about a half mile from the landing and trolled in at 4 mph and had plenty of power left after fishing it all day.  You never know when too much power is just right!


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 21, 2021)

Highly recommend the quick release bracket Super easy to take off for any reason and put TM back on


----------



## slow motion (Aug 22, 2021)

And it's here.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 22, 2021)

The box has been opened and taped back together. The only paperwork inside the box was directions to install the heading assembly. So far I know I'm missing the prop nut but without a parts list not sure what else. Gotta look for an 800 number for Minnkota see what to do now. Thanks FedEx .......... NOT!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 22, 2021)

Prop nut appears to be installed on the motor already. Just have to remove it and the temporary spacer. Then install prop.  Have to install the heading sensor somewhere on the boat. Thought it was already in the motor itself. Have to determine where to put it to function and still be out of the way. Can't be near metal or wiring. Good problems though.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 22, 2021)

I mounted mine on my dash next to my depth-finder. Works great


----------



## trad bow (Aug 22, 2021)

I mounted my heading sensor up front in center of boat next to trolling motor.  No problem so far.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 22, 2021)

I’ll say that but being boat is aluminum there’s no where on the boat that’s not metal.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 22, 2021)

trad bow said:


> I’ll say that but being boat is aluminum there’s no where on the boat that’s not metal.


Actually it states not near ferrous metal so aluminum is okay I guess.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 23, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Actually it states not near ferrous metal so aluminum is okay I guess.



Correct, I was worried putting mine so close the the center console rail but with it being stainless it had zero effect on it.


----------



## GTMODawg (Aug 23, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Been wanting a Riptide Ulterra for a while now. The auto stow and deploy really interests me as I am usually by myself and have to face the fact that my balance isn't what it once was. If there was a 12 volt option I would have already had one. It's the weight of 2 more batteries that I don't want. I believe my little skiff would be fine with less thrust. Though when was less power the answer to anything. Online reviews have several complaints about issues with the stow and deploy function. Believe it to be more of an isolated thing but wondering what others experience might be. Also is there something specific to aid in not having those issues. Wash down well but what else? Maybe spray with a waterproofing agent? Definitely getting one shortly just would like some real world feedback.




My powerdrive literally fell off the front of my boat last Wednesday night.  Thing went beserk turning 180 degrees at high speed and broke the mounting bolts (it was on a quick disconnect with only 4 thru bolts).  I couldn't get it unplugged quick enough and it would not shut off....dang near drug me over the side in 30 feet of water in the dark by myself LOL....exciting stuff for a few seconds.  

I am in  the market now for sure...I wouldve bought an Ulterra last year but could not get one.  I am leaning toward the Terrova though.....the ulterra seems like a nightmare waiting to happen.

I was guaranteed a September 10 delivery date Sunday by Minn Kota on either motor.  24 volt, 54-60 inch shaft.   Of course they don't offer any kind of discount if it is not delivered by then but I also talked to a local dealer who told me Friday that they were getting them in 3-4 weeks on the regular right now so maybe they have some of the issues resolved....

I want  the Ulterra but I am very put off at the idea of it staying in the shop for months during fishing season.  Going to decide in the next couple of days.....


----------



## slow motion (Aug 23, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> My powerdrive literally fell off the front of my boat last Wednesday night.  Thing went beserk turning 180 degrees at high speed and broke the mounting bolts (it was on a quick disconnect with only 4 thru bolts).  I couldn't get it unplugged quick enough and it would not shut off....dang near drug me over the side in 30 feet of water in the dark by myself LOL....exciting stuff for a few seconds.
> 
> I am in  the market now for sure...I wouldve bought an Ulterra last year but could not get one.  I am leaning toward the Terrova though.....the ulterra seems like a nightmare waiting to happen.
> 
> ...


I had/have the same concerns but decided to take a chance as everybody I know who has one is happy with it. Don't know anybody who's unhappy. So maybe it's as the saying goes if you're happy with something you tell your friends. Unhappy and you tell everybody.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 23, 2021)

By the way that's the stuff you wish you could've had on video. I'm reminded of the movie "Maximum Overdrive".


----------



## GTMODawg (Aug 24, 2021)

slow motion said:


> By the way that's the stuff you wish you could've had on video. I'm reminded of the movie "Maximum Overdrive".




It was kind of skeery LOL.....Someone told me Sunday evening their power drive did the same thing to them but they managed to get it unplugged.  If you own one probably not a bad idea to check the mounting from time to time....especially on a quick mount.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 27, 2021)

I've got the outer part of the quick release bracket mounted to the trolling motor base. Wife gets home in a few minutes. Truck's loaded and we will head to the South Coast and try and install this thing on the boat. Who knows night get done in time to try it out. Even if I don't it beats working.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 28, 2021)

Sometimes you have to do something drastic.





Gotta make a plate and escutcheon. Don't know where to pick up any Starboard so a piece of cutting board should take care of it.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 28, 2021)

Ouch


----------



## slow motion (Aug 28, 2021)

oops1 said:


> Ouch


Yeah it hurt me but no access underneath. Could have made a hole just big enough for the wire and used bolts with expanding rubber sleeves but it would have raised the center of the mount up and I wouldn't have had to create a bushing to go underneath the removeable part of the mount. I think this will work better once I get an access plate  made and in place.
Still have to mount the battery boxes and finish running the wire but I did rig it temporarily and try it out. Happy with it so far.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 28, 2021)

Still a little bit to finish up but me and the wife had to get some food. Leatherbacks and fries from Cooters Stew Cafe.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 6, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Sometimes you have to do something drastic.
> 
> View attachment 1100754
> 
> ...


Still tweaking a few things but I think this turned out okay. Mounted the plug offset in case I add something else.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 6, 2021)

And don't do this.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 6, 2021)

slow motion said:


> And don't do this.
> 
> View attachment 1102765



Don't look like it got into the seals.
You should be good.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 6, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Don't look like it got into the seals.
> You should be good.


Just couldn't get it cut off quick enough. From the shark that got in there Saturday. Seemed to work okay on Sunday so hopefully your right.


----------

